# 29 Gallon Stocking Question



## lycomingwarrior (Aug 14, 2011)

Basically, I am looking for ideas for stocking a 29 gallon tank. Personally, I like fish with bright color. Also, I am looking for pairs or more of one kind of fish. Finally, combinations of fish that get along well together.

That being said, what type of fish would you stock in a 29 gallon tank? How many of each?

I am just looking to generate some ideas to help with my eventual decision.

Thanks


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

lycomingwarrior said:


> Basically, I am looking for ideas for stocking a 29 gallon tank. Personally, I like fish with bright color. Also, I am looking for pairs or more of one kind of fish. Finally, combinations of fish that get along well together.
> 
> That being said, what type of fish would you stock in a 29 gallon tank? How many of each?
> 
> ...


With a soft substrate, you can get a group (5) of Corys for the bottom, also a school of Rasboras or/and Danios (5 or more).


----------



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree with the Corys. I prefer the platies and or guppies as they come in a wide range of colors! The only disadvantage is that they're livebearers so have a plan for all the fry they may have! I've also found the danios great fun to watch.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

i personally been craving some cichlids but i cant because i only have a 10 gallon, but with cichlids they like to eat smaller fish than them, these are any where from 3-6 inches around i believe

but they are about as colorful as u can get !


----------



## JAREDS (Aug 7, 2011)

I recently got some Platies and the colours are incredible. I have a basic lamp for colour enhacement but the colurs are so bright. They wont cost you that much but will bree if you have both female and male fish. Your pet store will most likely be able to tell the sexes apart as its easy and you could get all of one gender. There is atleast 6 different color variations


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

In my 29g I have guppies, balloon mollies, swordtail, a gold gourami and some peppered cories. I have some wisteria that has filled a whole corner of the tank and som amazon swords on the other side, with some rocks on the bottom with substrate. It's a nice active tank.


----------

